# Foil Packets?



## Mr_Dove (Oct 12, 2006)

You used to be able to purchase pre-made foil packets at the store.  The edges were sealed and the foil was MUCH more heavy duty than regular foil.

I looked around but haven't been able to find them at the grocery store.  Are these still available any where?


----------



## Katie H (Oct 12, 2006)

I saw them recently at our area Wal-Mart but haven't found the need to buy any.  I have always had good luck making my own out of two layers of heavy-duty aluminum foil.  One of the secrets to making a secure packet is to be sure you tear off an adequate length of foil to allow for enough space for the steam to form inside.  Don't make the packet snug to what you are cooking.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 12, 2006)

I use HD foil and make my own also.  I can get by with a single layer most of the time.


----------



## Mr_Dove (Oct 21, 2006)

i ended up making my own packets but it didn't work out so well.  The contents were big and heavy.  There was no way that a home-made seal was going to hold 7 pounds of potatoes and veggies.

I guess I"ll have to put more effort into finding the pre-made packets.


----------



## thymeless (Oct 21, 2006)

Do you know how to make the "drug store wrap"  It seals tighltly and is also useful for foining multiple sheets of foil.     http://www.bsacamps.org/Resources/Gadgets/FoilCooking.html    The important technique for joing sheetst of foil is shown in steps 2 through 4  You can also use layered sheets for more strength.  thymeless


----------



## Katie H (Oct 21, 2006)

Mr_Dove said:
			
		

> i ended up making my own packets but it didn't work out so well. The contents were big and heavy. There was no way that a home-made seal was going to hold 7 pounds of potatoes and veggies.
> 
> 
> My only question is...why *7 pounds*? How many people were you serving? I've made an entire meal for my family in foil and don't recall ever having that much in any packet. Sounds like you were aiming a bit high for only one packet. I'm curious to know.
> ...


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 21, 2006)

Mr_Dove said:
			
		

> i ended up making my own packets but it didn't work out so well.  The contents were big and heavy.  There was no way that a home-made seal was going to hold 7 pounds of potatoes and veggies.
> 
> I guess I"ll have to put more effort into finding the pre-made packets.



Was there no way to make several packets and break it down into manageable quantities?


----------



## lawchick04 (Oct 21, 2006)

The tip I got from Jamie Oliver's show was to brush egg whites along the edges before crimping and folding a couple times.  Althought it probably isn't vital, it definitely gave a leak-proof seal.  I always double or triple the foil for my heavier chicken, potato and wild mushroom packets, just to be safe.


----------



## Mr_Dove (Dec 23, 2006)

these jumbo foil packets showed up at Wal-Mart again just before thanksgiving.  I picked up 3 boxes in case they disappear again.  The aluminum material is most certainly MUCH thicker than even the heavy duty aluminum foil.  

They are Reynolds: Hot Bags 17" X 15"


----------

